
The IRS sent stimulus checks to 1M dead - jermaustin1
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/06/25/irs-stimulus-checks-dead-people-339530
======
jermaustin1
Over 1 million dead people have gotten their stimulus checks, and my wife an I
still haven't received ours.

If the IRS sends out checks pretty much every year relatively flawlessly, how
did this get bungled so badly?

~~~
hindsightbias
Lots of reasons. One common example, gov't assumes you're alive until the SSA
says so. People file decedant returns to the IRS all the time for
refunds/status and nothing happens until you notify SSA.

